# Olimpiada Robotica en Colombia



## METALLICA (Jul 29, 2008)

Holas, para invitarlos a la olimpiada robotica a realizarse 3 y 4 de octubre en la Universidad Pontificia Bolivariana de Medellin - Colombia

Las categorias son:

-Laberinto Principiantes
-Laberinto Avanzados
-Laberinto Expertos
-Sumo autonomo
-Sumo radiocontrolado (solo para estudiantes de colegio)
-Seguidores de linea

el reglamento y cualquier duda, favor dirijanse a el foro www.olimpiadarobotica.foroactivo.net

salu2, los esperamos.


----------

